# Wanted: 21, 23 Or 25Rs



## tntfugere

Looking to purchase a used 21, 23 or 25RS Outback. A tree fell on our beloved 21RS during Hurricane Matthew. We would love to buy one ASAP so we can drive it across country in November. We would need it to be within 400 miles of Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Have you checked Craigslist?

Perhaps you can find out outside your 400 mile limit, but on the route you want to take cross-country...???


----------



## CaptFX4

Sorry to hear about your 21RS. Hopefully everything else was ok.

Not sure if I can be of help but we have been contemplating selling our 2012 230RS. We have 3 boys and basically have outgrown it. We live just south of Charlotte NC. Message me and we can chat about it if you want.

Capt


----------



## tntfugere

Thank you everyone for your replies and suggestions. We found a nice 25 RSS just in time for trip! Happy Travels!


----------

